# How much sleep



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

My Molly (28 months) crashes about 8:30 PM and except for a quick trip outside to pee will sleep until we get up at 8 AM or so. That's 12 hours of down time. Is this typical of your pet also?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I think it's normal. Ruby is 8 months and sometimes sleeps from 7 p.m. till 8:30 a.m.

But she's not crated during they day so has a lot of awake time.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our dogs sleep a lot too, we often have to wake up Max in the morning to take him outside 
I would say 10-12 hours of sleep at night is the norm for ours.

They wear each other out during the day, plus we walk 5 miles/day.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

10-12 hours yes, and even longer, if you like. Dogs wait, that's what they do but, can jump into high gear in a split second.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I look at it this way. The more sleep they get, the less likely they are going to get into trouble.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: How much sleep*



Rufus said:


> I look at it this way. The more sleep they get, the less likely they are going to get into trouble.


Yeah...........or........the more sleep they get, the harder I have to work them to get them to do it again.......


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok then, sounds like Molly is normal...I thought so but wanted to see what others are experineceing. I agree that they can jump into high gear in a split second.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Sadie's sleep patterns change every now and again.(She's 4 months old) I'm sure it's to keep me on my toes.  At the moment she sleeps well through the night. She's woken up at 6.45am. She is toileted, fed and played with (we have a 200ft garden) and then sleeps again at about 8am. She sleeps away most of the morning, but is definitely full of beans in the afternoon to make up for it. She's taken for her "big" walk in the evening and then is so full of energy when she gets home, that she enjoys lots of playing, games and training, until I put her in her bed and calm her. Then she crashes and burns 8)

Who knows it could all be different next week. ;D


----------

